# Lit Tombstone



## Scott_Garrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Finally got the website up so I can share pictures without having to deal with any other policies etc

http://halloween.blackops.ca
http://halloween.blackops.ca/2018/08/illuminated-tombstone/


----------



## Scott_Garrett (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Pictures are not showing. It appears you're trying to post something from a Google users page, and that won't be visible unless people have Google accounts and can sign in.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Scott_Garrett (Oct 13, 2011)

suggestions for pictures? looks like just about everything I have used in the past doesn't like this kind of cross site embedding

I hoped that a public google+ album would do the trick but apparently not for everyone.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I use Flickr


----------



## Scott_Garrett (Oct 13, 2011)

sadly since yahoo owns flicky now and does shady things with peoples photos I won't use it anymore. 

any other suggestions?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Um, since I use Flickr, I would be interested in knowing what shady things


----------



## Scott_Garrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Being that I am in IT/Security my buggest concern is that Yahoo accounts are breached over and over allowing hackers to access your account and this means you rpictures as well. They don't appear to care or be able to do anythign about it so I have dropped Yahoo altogether.

Here is a note from the wiki on Flickr 
Sale of Creative Commons-licensed photos[edit]
In November 2014, Flickr announced that it would sell wall-sized prints of photos from the service that are licensed under Creative Commons licenses allowing commercial use. Although its use of the photos in this manner is legal and allowed under the licenses, Flickr was criticized by users for what they perceived to be unfair exploitation of artists' works, as all the profits from these offerings go to Yahoo! and are not shared with their respective photographers, and users were not given a means of opting-out from the program without placing their photos under a more restrictive non-commercial license. By contrast, a similar opt-in program for "licensed" photos does give photographers a 51% share of sales. On 19 December 2014, Bernardo Hernandez announced that Flickr would pull all Creative Commons-licensed content from the program and issue refunds, stating that "Subsequently, we'll work closely with Creative Commons to come back with programs that align better with our community values


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Although the pictures aren't embedding, the links work.

Can't go wrong with an NBC theme


----------



## Scott_Garrett (Oct 13, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> Although the pictures aren't embedding, the links work.
> 
> Can't go wrong with an NBC theme


I was going over the HTML and even though I embed them HTTP the calls internally are HTTPS (at least in chrome) there is a glitch with my SSL cert on the new site that the web provider is looking into I expect that will be resolved today and hope the photos show then. if not I will repost again


----------



## Scott_Garrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for putting up with all the extra posts.. the pictures are posting properly now. I would clean up the extra replies but I can't :jol:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I can see the pics. Looks great! Well executed!


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes, great way to light up without using plexi or something. Wouldn't have thought of that myself!


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

Very cool twist on the craft of making homemade tombstones. Kudos! I'm betting it would look just as cool using blue Dow board. May have to try that in a future project.


----------



## Plant 175 (Jan 11, 2017)

I can’t tell from the picture what was used for the light inside the tombstone ?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The tombstones look great


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

awesome tombstones.


----------

